# I think I have it sorted... (shortened significantly!)



## makmakmob (Apr 5, 2008)

I took what you guys said to heart during my last post and set about thinking more heavily about races. I have a couple. not all of them really 'furries' so to speak. I wanted be sure that this setting would still be furry enough for FA.

there are humans, two alien races and three furry ones, there are also two races which are 'half anthro'. the furries play abig part but so do humans and one of the alien races.

is this alright?

edited to get rid of tl;dr crap


----------



## makmakmob (Apr 7, 2008)

*RE: I think I have it sorted...*

First to reply gets a cookie!
plz?


----------



## Kindar (Apr 8, 2008)

if all you're worried about is the story being furry enough to be posted on FA, I'll point out that some of the stories I post on FA have no furry content at all, and no one has indicated they had a problem with them.


----------



## Rhainor (Apr 8, 2008)

Kindar said:
			
		

> if all you're worried about is the story being furry enough to be posted on FA, I'll point out that some of the stories I post on FA have no furry content at all, and *no one has indicated they had a problem with them.*



Nor would they, purely on the basis of furry content, have any grounds to.  Fur Affinity is not a site _for furry stuff_, it is a site for stuff (of any sort*) _created by or of interest to people who like_ furry stuff, whether the specific stuff in question is furry or not.



_* (so long as it does not violate the ToS, which is there primarily to avoid legal tangles.)_


----------



## makmakmob (May 2, 2008)

WTF?! WHY IS THIS USELESS THREAD STICKIED? WHY ARE OTHER USELESS THREADS STICKIED?! WHY AREN'T YOU STOMPING THOSE STICKIED THREAD'S GUTS OUT?!

OMGWTFBBQ! D:


----------

